
Why Tech Didn't Stop the New Zealand Attack from Going Viral - Reedx
https://www.wired.com/story/new-zealand-shooting-video-social-media/
======
ordu
Because of you, Wired. I didn't thought that this video is interesting enough,
but I feel pressure to find it now, to download and watch. You know, if I
didn't download it, maybe I couldn't see it ever. I've found manifesto
already, but cannot find a working link to a video.

It is you and other like you, who are heatening interest and who pour gas into
a fire, which techs are trying to put out.

